# i7-4930K or i7-4790K



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2014)

Need opinions I want to build something new preferably 6 core.

I'm using an old 6 core phenom currently.

Need a motherboard suggestion too.

Comments and stuff welcome.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 27, 2014)

If you want to have 3X SLI or crossfire then the 4930


----------



## rokazs1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Good day. I voted for 4790k, because it goes with z97 board and it will support Broadwell when it comes out. 4930k is beast now, but there will not be any new proccessors for LGA2011, because it's going to be replaced with x99 and LGA2011-3 in couple of months. So IMHO buy 4790k+Z97 now, or wait few months for x99


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2014)

I am waiting for the i7 5960X (8 core) CPU on the X99 chipset


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 27, 2014)

rokazs1 said:


> Good day. I voted for 4790k, because it goes with z97 board and it will support Broadwell when it comes out. 4930k is beast now, but there will not be any new proccessors for LGA2011, because it's going to be replaced with x99 and LGA2011-3 in couple of months. So IMHO buy 4790k+Z97 now, or wait few months for x99



The 4930 is still a more powerful CPU than the 4790, just because of it's extra cores. Most people don't buy +$500 CPUs with the intention of upgrading them within one year.


----------



## buildzoid (Jun 27, 2014)

Well what do you plan to do with it. They will clock about the same but the X79 platform is much more flexible with it's 48 PCI-e lanes. Really if you go Z97 you might end up wanting to upgrade pretty soon which I just can't see happening if you buy a 4930K.


----------



## Vario (Jun 27, 2014)

I voted 4930K, it should be relevant for much longer than the 4790k thanks to its extra cores, quad channel memory, PCI-E lanes.


----------



## awesomesauce (Jun 27, 2014)

well i cant vote 1 of the 2 cause. socket 2011 gonna be replace soon and i dont know what u need.

if u have enuff money to buy socket 2011 and mobo go for it or go with the other CPU. both are really good compared to the phenom u have


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2014)

If it is just gaming, I would save some money and get a 4790k. You have hung on to the 1100t this long, you can hold on to a 4790k just as long.

If you do more than gaming, video editing, crunching/folding, anything that will use all 6 cores and 12 threads... spoil yourself and get the 4930k.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 27, 2014)

I am waiting and getting the 5930K when it comes out.  I would suggest you wait for it since it seems to be just around the corner if your not in a huge hurry.  As for the 4930K vs 4790K, its just going to come down to what you want to do with it.

For straight gaming, you might not see much of a difference in performance between them

If you have multiple tasks like Adobe which utilize all the cores and super high gaming setups (3-4 cards etc) it might end up being a better option.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2014)

I guess I will wait for the 8 core then ; wasn't aware of the 8 core option.

I just game mostly and want something to last a long while.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 27, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I guess I will wait for the 8 core then ; wasn't aware of the 8 core option.
> 
> I just game mostly and want something to last a long while.


Well the 8 core model is only on the top one (IE $1000) and the lower two are the 6 cores now.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 27, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I guess I will wait for the 8 core then ; wasn't aware of the 8 core option.
> 
> I just game mostly and want something to last a long while.





GhostRyder said:


> Well the 8 core model is only on the top one (IE $1000) and the lower two are the 6 cores now.



And don't forget that quite possibly the  i7-*5820K* will feature just *28 PCI* Express lanes versus the *40 lanes* found on the i7-5930K and the i7-5960K.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/in...d_core_i7_5820k_haswell_e_cpus_specs_out.html

Just found this.


----------



## X71200 (Jun 27, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I guess I will wait for the 8 core then ; wasn't aware of the 8 core option.
> 
> I just game mostly and want something to last a long while.



If you just game mostly then you wouldn't have much use for an 8 core. Like others said, there isn't much difference between the two in games. It comes down on multi threaded applications. You can just get the 4790K and call it a day as I frankly I don't see many games even going past about %25 of my 4770K.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 27, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> And don't forget that quite possibly the  i7-*5820K* will feature just *28 PCI* Express lanes versus the *40 lanes* found on the i7-5930K and the i7-5960K.


Indeed, hence why I will be sticking to the middle ground one (The 5930K) because I run high resolution multi-GPU setups and want those extra lanes.  Find it quite interesting that the 4820K had the 40 PCI-E lanes but this time their making it a 6 core without the bonus lanes.  I guess trying to appeal to the crowd of people who do not need the lanes but need the extra cores.



natr0n said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/in...d_core_i7_5820k_haswell_e_cpus_specs_out.html
> 
> Just found this.


Yea thats exactly what I have been hearing lately about the specs so its starting to be safe to say those are the probably going to be the specs we see.  I just cannot wait for them to come out as the first thing ill be doing is clocking them up!  Either way ill be keeping that chip for a minimum of 3 years unless something drastic changes in that time frame.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't think a ive-e or a haswell-e matters much in the term of longevity when compared to a 4790k. Games may be starting to utilize more cores, but they will code more often than not for the lowest common denominator, which I doubt will be much cores for a few years yet.

On the flip side, you seem to be leaning 6 core and sometimes you just want to spoil yourself. Either option is good, I just personally don't think the ivy-e or haswell-e platforms are worth the money for gaming.

Also, you can get some ive-e/x79 parts for pretty cheap lately. I even have some in my sale thread.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 27, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Indeed, hence why I will be sticking to the middle ground one (The 5930K) because I run high resolution multi-GPU setups and want those extra lanes.  Find it quite interesting that the 4820K had the 40 PCI-E lanes but this time their making it a 6 core without the bonus lanes.  I guess trying to appeal to the crowd of people who do not need the lanes but need the extra cores.
> 
> Strange rearranging of the X99 platform by Intel.  It essentially makes the 5820k , Intel's bread & butter entry into the platform, useless if my view.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 27, 2014)

natr0n said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/in...d_core_i7_5820k_haswell_e_cpus_specs_out.html
> 
> Just found this.


4790K all the way. Unless you also plan to stream your gameplay, but then, a separate PC for stream encoding gives best results.

I'll have X99 and Haswell-E info.... when the time is right.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 27, 2014)

i hate you guys with your bags of money lol.
i refuse to vote because id be going for a 3770k and think it would last plenty long enough.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't think you will need an 8 core intel, even the 4930K should last you easily 4-6 more years so that's what I vote for. The extreme edition chips are usually a lot more expensive (around 1000$) than the K edition chips (about 500$). You would have to be an idiot to buy an extreme edition chip, but It's your money so I dont care I vote for 4930K.


----------

